# How’s Gulf Visibility?



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Thinking about running out to the snorkel reefs on the Gulf side and was wondering how the visibility is in the Gulf right now? Last couple times I went it was about on par with the Mississippi River...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Viz is horrible right now. Give it a week.


----------

